# 500px.com



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has checked out 500px.com. Basically a Flickr competitor, which I only found out about through this article on blogTO: Toronto start-up 500px looks to take a bite out of Flickr

I signed up for a free acount and perused around, and I quite like it. It's headquartered in Toronto actually. I like the clean and simple layout and design. Flickr looks like a convoluted mess in comparison. The quality of the photos the users upload are ridiculously good for the most part. The article mentioend how they've been experiencing tremendous growth of late, as I guess word is starting to spread about them. Kind of expensive if you go the "awesome" package, double what Flickr costs.


----------

